# Gifted an Ikea Table (I'm Dubious of Finish Quality)



## Getfamiliar (Jan 19, 2012)

My wife and I are in the process of moving into our first home (from an apartment) and were in need of Dining Room table. A well-meaning aunt was generous enough to buy us a table from Ikea (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70116262/) before I got much input on the matter. Not that I would have put up much fuss, I am a big fan of "Free".

I am concerned about the finish and durability of the table. What can I add to the existing finish (see specs below) to further protect it. I've had several ikea pieces inthe past and they have all been pretty flimsy and susceptible to wear and tear.

Table top/ Extension leaf/ Leg: Particleboard, Ash veneer, Stain, Clear acrylic lacquer

Underframe: Solid pine, Ash veneer, Stain, Clear acrylic lacquer
Rail/ Extension rail: Solid wood


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Getfamiliar said:


> I am concerned about the finish and durability of the table. What can I add to the existing finish (see specs below) to further protect it. I've had several ikea pieces inthe past and they have all been pretty flimsy and susceptible to wear and tear.


Sure they're cheap but they are so much hipper than Walmart!
I think that is the standard finish for low-end furniture, even the spammer on my local Craigslist selling entire bedroom sets for under $499 delivered has the same specs. Short of spraying another dozen coats of lacquer on top of it, not much you can do except hope it holds up long enough for you to save up for something better.
PS: You're right -free is always good, and her heart is in the right place.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Well JF, thats about as simple of a table you can get. That said, if you have spray expierience you can just sand the whole table with 320-400 grit no fil sand paper and then give it a few more coats of acrylic. Sherwin williams sells a cab acrylic that's pretty good. 

If your not a sprayer, then i would suggest you wait for other replies ok? :yes:

Sincerely, 

Chemmy


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

FREE, my cheap little heart loves that word. 

. There is a slight chance you can find a glass tabletop to cover it with for a $20 bill.
Not at a glass shop, try a few of the thrift stores, a Habitat thrift store is good for this.
JIm 0311


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is the DIY answer. Get a can of Zinsser sanding sealer. This is a universal sealer that can be applied over any finish. Clean the table with TSP if you have been using it, then a light wipe of paint thinner. After drying, apply a coat of the sanding sealer. Let it dry and lightly scuff sand with 440 wet and dry sandpaper. Get a can of Minwax Wipe-on Poly and apply with T shirt rags. Wear rubber gloves and read the directions. Apply about 3 coats, then scuff sand with 440 again. clean well, wipe with rag and small amount of paint thinner again. Apply another coat of Poly. See how you like it. 4 coats should give you a good durable finish. Apply more coats if you like. This method you can do right in the room. It does stink. Another top coat would be to buy cans of either Polycrylic by Minwax or Quick-dry Poly and spray on coats. This will give you a good, smooth, durable finish, but spraying is really messy.


----------

